# Danner striker ii gtx side zip



## cookiexd40 (Nov 6, 2011)

......those boots any good?...I'm bout wore thru my second set of hiax airpowers and just thinkin bout tryin some new boots potentially 

sent from my incredible using tapatalk


----------



## Cawolf86 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes I have had these boots for about 3 years and would reccomend them. They are super comfortable. The cons are that they are not steel toe - but the composite is nice. I also had one of the zippers break on me one time - my local shop installed a new zipper for about $20.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 7, 2011)

Danner is premium, I wear these boots daily, and I would say comfort is the biggest pro for this model. 2nd to that is the waterproof goretex lining. I personally havnt had any issues with my zippers. Only con I can find is the finish hasnt held up against scuffs as well as I'd hoped. But overall you cant go wrong with Danner.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Nov 7, 2011)

Second the comfort. Second to none IMHO. And agree with the scuffing too. I will be buying danner again when I replace them.


----------



## Ardmoreff (Nov 17, 2011)

It's a sweet boot. Very comfortable. I'm on my second pair and still wearing my first pair. The first pair is 7 y.o.  I bought the full leather with the side zipper. Went on a fire alarm the other day. When I got back I had to move the command vehicle (expedition)  off the toe area of the boot. He arrived at the station approx 10min prior. Put the boot on and you can't tell it had been ran over. One tough boot. It's worth the $200 price tag. Had a zipper break on this pair, sent it to danner and they sent me a new pair.


----------



## Flighteam (Nov 30, 2011)

I have worn Danner boots for 10 years now and this style was the only pair I had a problem with. About a year out the zipper on one of the boots broke. I contacted the company they arrange for me to send them back to them. However the Strikers were a style of their boot that they do not warranty and so they sent them back to me. They did give me the option to purchase a new pair of any of their boots at a really good discount, which I took advantage of. I'm currently wearing Danner Acadia. Both have a very good platform, however I am not easy on boot and will not trust their zipper again.


----------

